# Gold - Get Liquid



## Garpal Gumnut (11 August 2020)

Well it was never going to last forever. I have the co-ordinates of all my Gold Bar buried safely throughout the nation but am only able to access easily that which is in Queensland and the NT. 

Thus it is time to dig up the bar, sell in to AUD and then ....

I'll have time to think about it while I dig. Between the virus, the Orange Clown in the White House and the number of specie gold stocks being given electric shock treatment, the price should meander between $2700 and $2900 AUD, before it crashes.

And if it keeps on going up then all the better. 

gg


----------



## qldfrog (11 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well it was never going to last forever. I have the co-ordinates of all my Gold Bar buried safely throughout the nation but am only able to access easily that which is in Queensland and the NT.
> 
> Thus it is time to dig up the bar, sell in to AUD and then ....
> 
> ...



do you need a hand gg, I have a bucket on my tractor, useful to dig out bars and bury unwanted witnesses


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 August 2020)

I want it to pull back; so I can buy some more


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 August 2020)

The people of India are collectively estimated to be the largest private holders of gold at 24000 metric tons.



(https://globalbullionsuppliers.com/blogs/blog/who-are-biggest-private-owners-of-gold-in-the-world)

As the population of India are lifted out of poverty; their thirst for gold and silver will only increase.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 August 2020)

qldfrog said:


> do you need a hand gg, I have a bucket on my tractor, useful to dig out bars and bury unwanted witnesses



My main problem in fact is not witnesses, and I only bury where the Arnage can travel and never in creeks or near people in liquidation ( the financial not existential kind ) , but should I need you I will call.

Thank you @qldfrog for the offer.

gg


----------



## peter2 (11 August 2020)

How about creating a Garpal Gumnut treasure hunt?  
One similar to the decade old treasure hunt started by Forest Fenn in the US. (Recently found)

Like Forest you can write a book outlining your life experiences and how knowing them may help someone decipher the clues in the poem contained in the book. I can see you sitting in the Hotel and the Arnage composing an ambiguous poem to make the hunt last a long time. 

Imagine the curiosity. Who is this GG? Why did he leave the treasure during the COVID pandemic when the Qld borders were shut? Did he use the pandemic as cover to hide the treasure? How far did the Arnage go into the bush? 

Think of all the southerners flooding into Qld looking for the treasure. Actually this might be off putting at first but your state needs the extra tourism. Head lines, "GG single handily boosts QLD tourism."


----------



## Austwide (11 August 2020)

Not to mention the rumour of the Frog (French) doing the digging.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 August 2020)

You might be digging for a while... coordinate systems have changed.
Hope you took some field notes and photos...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 August 2020)

The gold price overnight has fallen 5%. 

Traders in the US overnight must have been reading ASF.

I continue to dig up my gold bar and liquidate. 

All the suits from the "Gold Stock Webinars" will be returning to Lowes for a refund. The ties to Myer. And the spruikers to selling Casio watches on Ebay. 

The Arnage is on the road, entrenching tool packed and The Swan River Colony Mint alerted.  

Vegemite and chocolate sandwiches will sustain me in the cold, cold west.

gg


----------



## bux2000 (12 August 2020)

I am saddened to think......if only .......if only Mrs Ardern had not put us back into lock down I may have been of help....dig deep my Friend

bux


----------



## finicky (15 August 2020)




----------



## Joules MM1 (15 August 2020)

finicky said:


>





while GG is still  digging up his bars (jeez, how many have you got !), @finicky  take a gander at how Warren picks a top and buys into it  https://markets.businessinsider.com...-thomas-kaplan-billionaire-2020-5-1029228443#


----------



## tinhat (16 August 2020)

This is the inflation adjusted gold chart (USD)

Remember Peter Costello instructing the Reserve Bank to sell two-thirds of the Australian gold reserve in 1997? The old trick of getting sucked into selling near the bottom!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 August 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> while GG is still  digging up his bars (jeez, how many have you got !), @finicky  take a gander at how Warren picks a top and buys into it  https://markets.businessinsider.com...-thomas-kaplan-billionaire-2020-5-1029228443#



While I have been digging up my gold bars for sale, I have never been one to fear a change of mind nor a change in trend direction.

I have paused. 

gg


----------



## qldfrog (16 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> While I have been digging up my gold bars for sale, I have never been one to fear a change of mind nor a change in trend direction.
> 
> I have paused.
> 
> gg



Paused  selling GG so we are at a low?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 August 2020)

qldfrog said:


> Paused  selling GG so we are at a low?



We are at a tipping point. 

Remember November is preceded by October. 

As @ducati916 would say. Jog on. 

gg


----------



## bux2000 (16 August 2020)

Garpal,

Forgive me for dragging you away from the important job of upgrading the rear springs of the Bentley necessary to do its job if called upon. I can only admire your sacrifice in these uncertain times ......that of comfort for the greater good.
I know by now you must be planning the contingency of bigger equipment if the load becomes to much in those final stages of the dig....... but please,    please avoid the temptation of using a bus, as Micheal Caine found this decision can only leave you hanging in the balance

Keep me posted
All the best

bux


----------



## finicky (21 August 2020)

Article from a few days ago. Just a recent example of gold providing one of its important uses as a recourse for citizens losing confidence in government currency. Gold in Turkish Lira not far off recent all time high.

*Turkey sees gold rush as local currency keeps losing value*

Aug 18

Kitco News) Turkish citizens rushed to buy gold and U.S. dollars last week as their local currency plummeted to new record lows against the U.S. dollar.
Local holdings of hard assets, such as gold and U.S. dollars, jumped by $15 billion in the last three weeks, rising to a record level of nearly $220 billion, Reuters reported last week.
“Hasan Ayhan followed his wife’s instructions … and took their savings to buy gold at Istanbul’s Grand Bazaar as Turks scooped up bullion worth $7 billion in a just a fortnight,” the Reuters article said.
The safety that gold and the U.S. dollar offer has always been attractive to Turks, who reportedly hold as much as 5,000 tons “under mattresses,” said Istanbul gold shops association deputy head Mehmet Ali Yildirimturk.
And now, with a coronavirus-related economic slowdown and major currency debasement concerns, the surge towards gold and the U.S. dollar is quickly accelerating. In 2018, Turkey saw a major currency crisis, with the lira losing 30% of its value virtually overnight.
The main fear now is for the lira to continue to hit new record lows. At the time of writing, the lira was trading as low as 7.38 per U.S. dollar. So far this year, the lira lost nearly 20% of its value.
“I think it is the best investment right now, so I converted my dollars to buy gold,” Reuters quoted Ayhan as saying. “I might withdraw my lira and buy gold with it too, but I am scared to go to the bank right now because of coronavirus.”
Turkish citizens are even thinking about selling their homes and cars to raise cash to buy gold.
“I’ve been chatting with hundreds of people who are thinking about selling their cars or houses to invest in gold,” Gunay Gunes, who runs a booth at the Istanbul’s Grand Bazaar, told Reuters.
This rush to gold also created a cash squeeze with U.S. dollars, which are used to settle gold purchases, in short supply. This resulted in one of the most significant gaps between the cost of physical dollar bills and the official exchange rate, Bloomberg reported last week.
“As a result, U.S. currency bills in this market have been trading at the biggest premium relative to the official exchange rate since at least 2002 over the past month, according to local data provider Matriks Bilgi Dagitim Hizmetleri and Bloomberg calculations,” Bloomberg stated. 

By Anna Golubova
For Kitco News


----------



## peter2 (27 August 2020)

@Garpal Gumnut  You were right to pause your gold recovery operation. Latest news that Jan 2021 World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland has been postponed. 

You may continue replotting your caches and sharpening your darts, as you'll have plenty of time. 

btw Excellent judgement re the local "fight".


----------



## noirua (29 August 2020)

The weak US$ is likely to spur the gold price up in green back terms. Silver is likely to test the US$30 level again very shortly. The bulls of both metals are quietly grazing after taking profits on the previous run up. They'll pick up on opportunities watching out for the red flag to charge on.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 August 2020)

You heard it here first --- Gold to reach $USD 2950.35 oz. by The Ides of March 2021.

And that is just on fundamentals. 

The Orange Loon in the White House
Vlad gets Haemorrhoids from all the lifting
Turkey extends its empire further into the M.E.
China gets the real second wave Covid.
Volcanos in January in Indonesia and Iceland threaten crops in the northern summer
Kim Jong Un joins the Moonies and a proper nutter takes the reins in NK.
Byron Bay gets taken by rising tides and inhabitants sent to Nauru​
The charts say a bit higher.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thus it is time to dig up the bar, sell in to AUD and then ....



So, how did it go?
Get it done on the recent highs?
Cheers.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> So, how did it go?
> Get it done on the recent highs?
> Cheers.



No. I stopped digging it up for sale. Just reburying atm. 

The Ides of October will see new highs. 

Also the POG/USD and AUD/USD is complicating the POG for me. 

gg


----------



## barney (6 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> No. I stopped digging it up for sale. Just reburying atm.    The Ides of October will see new highs.  Also the POG/USD and AUD/USD is complicating the POG for me.  gg




Don't be concerned about that Drone you might see flying above your property Garps 

Its just me checking on the brand of your shovel


----------



## bux2000 (6 September 2020)

barney said:


> Don't be concerned about that Drone you might see flying above your property Garps
> 
> Its just me checking on the brand of your shovel




Buggy the brand name of the Shovel, just PM me when it goes into the boot of the Prefect 

bux


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> No. I stopped digging it up for sale. Just reburying atm.



 you're burying an ATM?

Did U forget the PIN?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> you're burying an ATM?
> 
> Did U forget the PIN?



No. I am not becoming a financial advisor to sophisticating investors. 

Speaking of which, Platinum. The metal not the private schoolboys. I must see what the play is with it and other PMs. 

Gold though is favourite metal. 

gg


----------



## finicky (24 September 2020)

In my time following and investing in gold related stuff I've found Jason Roy-Byrne the most sober and trustworthy guide. I would definitely be a subscriber if I had the energy to buy Canadian gold stocks. Not that I acted on his recent cautionary advice on gold which began late July early August. He keeps it pretty plain in his free podcasts and in this one, dated September 20, is skeptical that the high level consolidation will hold and suggests a break below $1920 heading for low 1800's usd or even slightly below is the likely course. He refers to how high gold still is above its 200 day moving average and identifies the most appropriate comparisons in the past to this situation where after a short bearish move (2 months) gold went on to perform brilliantly. We're already well into this corrective duration on that basis. Personally that's my vibe for this time and I'm thinking of buying SAR if it dips enough.








						Video: The Next Buy Opportunity
					

Here is our near-term technical outlook, with the potential downside risk, which if realized will setup a buy opportunity before the next leg higher.https...




					thedailygold.com


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 September 2020)

I would warn ASF members not to be quick to short gold as we head in to Festival Season in India. I have fond memories of Leh, Kargil, The Pakistan border areas in Kashmir and further northeast along the Line of Control with China, the latter also heading in to Festival Season. 

The bling was blingful and plentiful and new gold bought every festival time.

https://www.marketscreener.com/quot...n-festivals-to-bring-back-customers-31322218/

gg


----------



## noirua (23 November 2020)




----------



## finicky (25 November 2020)

I feel very complacent about gold volatility lately and don't buy the vaccine as a fundamental threat at all. I was looking at the long term gold etfs: GOLD (aud) and GLD (usd) and GLD is still well above 200 dma and reached a degree of divergence where it 'begged' a correction. Jordan Roy-Byrne foretold of this and also predicted a big rally would come out of it. Been looking for gold miner opportunities today but not much presenting, put a bid in for a few more $KWR but that's it, still got a sitting bid for more $HRZ, not that my thesis for these is looking great at the moment. 

GLD (usd) All Data Daily, 50,200 dma


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 November 2020)

Time to be bold, sold my gold on Friday. No longer hold PMGOLD


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 March 2022)

I have not posted today as I've become somewhat bearish on Gold in the short term and am partly liquid and partly of the sober inclination. 

gg


----------



## noirua (21 June 2022)

The Czech National Bank plan to go on a gold buying spree
					

(Kitco News) - The new governor of the Czech National Bank (CNB), Aleš Michl, said he plans to increase the institution’s gold holdings almost tenfold from the current 11 tonnes to 100 tonnes. Michl also said he will ask the bank’s foreign exchange reserves management team to invest in stocks.



					www.kitco.com
				



The CNB hopes to increase its precious metal holdings from the current 11 tonnes to 100 tonnes or even more. However, this will be done gradually, the incoming governor noted.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (21 June 2022)

noirua said:


> The Czech National Bank plan to go on a gold buying spree
> 
> 
> (Kitco News) - The new governor of the Czech National Bank (CNB), Aleš Michl, said he plans to increase the institution’s gold holdings almost tenfold from the current 11 tonnes to 100 tonnes. Michl also said he will ask the bank’s foreign exchange reserves management team to invest in stocks.
> ...



Talk is Cheap!
What a lot of Palaver
What does he expect us to do
Go out and buy  GOLD so that he can buy dearer?

Wake up! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Everybody is a Salesman!


----------



## divs4ever (21 June 2022)

noirua said:


> The Czech National Bank plan to go on a gold buying spree
> 
> 
> (Kitco News) - The new governor of the Czech National Bank (CNB), Aleš Michl, said he plans to increase the institution’s gold holdings almost tenfold from the current 11 tonnes to 100 tonnes. Michl also said he will ask the bank’s foreign exchange reserves management team to invest in stocks.
> ...



 so is it one of few EU banks that is fiscally viable  , or is it buying paper gold  like several others seem to be doing ( in which case the national credit card works just fine )


----------



## Captain_Chaza (21 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> so is it one of few EU banks that is fiscally viable  , or is it buying paper gold  like several others seem to be doing ( in which case the national credit card works just fine )



Poland Etc Buying Gold in  2018 and 2019 does not guarantee the same results in the future
Sometimes you just have to read past the Headlines


----------

